# Route planning help and advice - Nerja/Malaga Easter 2011



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, lots of good stuff in here about Spain, so hoping someone will have some relevant experience to help me out.

We plan to take our 16 year old Hymer from Cornwall to Frigiliana (nr Nerja) next Easter. We will only have the two weeks and one day of the school holidays to play with due to GCSEs for the kids.

As background we travelled this summer as far as Split in Croatia, and then off to the islands, but we had 5 weeks to play with, and unbelievably, Split is nearer than Nerja!! I put this in as we are familiar with long days in the van trundling along.

We think we want to travel via the Chunnel, a couple of days at Disney (already have annual passes, stay on aire) then onto Barcelona for a couple of days (campsite - my sister got her van broken into when parked on street) then onto Frigiliana to see my parents for hopefully nearly a week before travelling back. We may stay in accomodation there, or find a site nearby and rent a car.

Just reading it makes me think trying to do Disney and Barcelona may be a bit much as we really want to spend a week in Frigiliana.

Anyway, would love some advice on how long it takes to cover the distances, any pointers on campsites near to Frigiliana, campsites in Barcelona.

Cheers, and thanks for reading. NS


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

4000 round trip -ish by road. Drop Disney, Barcelona's on the way if you drive down through France. 2-3 days each way, depending how long you're happy to drive each day. Tolls to consider for the quickest routes, slower if off the toll routes.

You'll save time (not money) by taking the Brittany Ferries boat, Plymouth Roscoff, day each way, day down to Nerja, day back.

Best of luck.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If it was me..
Straight down to Nerja via Bordoux and Madrid route.
There is a campsite about 5 km from Nerja http://www.campingelpino.com/ No other info on it..
Then come back via Barcelona route AND then do Disney IF you have the time.. As you already have tickets then there's nothing to loose..
We always use a campsite at Santa Suzanna, Bon Repos, north of Barcelona. Right on the beach and a train station a few hundred meters away, into Barcelona for about 8 euro return...


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*Spain*

I think Tonka Has It right do Spain/Por first, Disney last that way If you have less time In Disney at least you have seen your relatives It might be so nice you might stay down there longer but I think the kids will dictate what you end up doing any way


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Really good advice so far, thank you all.

We are now thinking we probably will cross Plymouth Santander and get pretty much straight down to my parents.

I think most likely to travel from mid-day Santander (ferry offloaded by about then from last time we did it in a car) heading straight to and past Madrid. Any tips for a site an hour or so south of Madrid on the main route? Happy with an aire, thinking it will be 8pm ish that we get there. We plan to meet up with my parents at the Alhambra the following lunchtime. Does this sound possible?

Have put the All The Aires Spain & Portugal on the Wish List 

Cheers, NS


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

There is a campsite in Maro which is a pretty village just next to Nerja, the campsite is Camping Nerja, I have not stayed there but did a quick driveby last year, it is a small site and I found it a bit tight to get the 'van onto but it was quite busy and some plots were reserved. The next nearest I would say are the two at Torre del Mar further down the coast.


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

By the way, if you decide to press on and stay in Granada the night before you meet up with your parents, there are some lovely sites around there. One is Las Lomas, only about 10km from the Alhambra and on the right side of the city to easily get there. A stunning site overlooking the reservoirs beautiful views and very well serviced pitches.


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Shameless bump as we are off in a couple of weeks, so after a few more tips...

- settled on getting to the Alhambra on the Tuesday, mammoth drive, but read elsewhere about parking there overnight. Will take the details of the site recommended by unitedgirl as if we are making good time a proper site is preferable to a car park!

- my folks have found a friendly local (Welshman actually!) in Frigiliana with a very big plot and some level space for us to park up on, so that bit is sorted. My dad has visited the sites recommended so if the friends plot doesn't suit we have a fall back.

- like the sound of the site outside Barcelona then train in, any other sites near Barcelona that are recommended?

- think we might want to stop half way from Nerja to Barcelona, can we stop on the motorway (not literally) like we did in France last year?

- our Disney passes have blackout days Easter Weekend, so we will need to be back there in time for at least a day in the park on the Thursday. We can stay there all weekend in the "aire" and get the RER in to Paris or do day trips in the van if we want

- any "cheap" way of crossing the channel Easter weekend (other than swimming/rowing). Really cross that the Tesco chunnel deal only works if you start this end!!! I think I am resigned to £75 to get Velma back to the UK, but open to suggestions.

Cheers again for tips, NS


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

NevilleStreet said:


> any other sites near Barcelona that are recommended?


Have you looked at the MHF campsite database?

peedee


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

There are only two sites south of Madrid in your time frame that I am aware of. 

Camping International Aranjuez, in Aranjuez itself in approx half an hour south of Madrid. 

Camping Despenaperro at Santa Elena (Nr La Carolina) about two and a half hours south. This one is very convenient if overnighting as it is only yards from the main A4 but noise free.

Ron


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Leaving in a few days now, getting a bit stressy if I'm honest 

Anyway...

Santander to Alhambra palace coach park is the plan for day one. My dad left booking Alhambra tickets too late so only got us 2pm gardens tickets, but they sell palace tickets from 8am on the day so we will get there the night before and queue for tickets in the morning, hence sleeping in the coach park, which is OK according to a recent post in another thread on here. Viamichelin website suggest it is just under 10hrs drive. I set it to car and caravan as it doesn't have a motorhome setting!

- Is anybody able to comment on whether that is about right?
- Does anybody use Viamichelin in this way and have a comment on its overall accuracy?

How day one goes is pretty key to the whole plan, as there are two other monster driving days like this in the current plan. If day one is too much of a nightmare a rethink may be in order...

Cheers, NS


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Santander to Alhambra took about 14 hours, but that included an hour of time being "lost" in Madrid plus fuel and meal stops. It was worth it, but a real slog!!


----------

